# Books:Sweep series by Cate Tiernan



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I've read the whole series and I'm on the novel that follows the series.I have to say...they are very good books.I have nothing bad to say about them. I've never been so drawn to any other series...but this one,I don't know.I read the first book before it hit the shelf because I won a contest for a free book.After reading the first book entitled "Book of Shadows" I couldn't wait to get my hands on the others.There are 14 books in the series not including the novel.If you are interested in reading these books, I would advise you to read them in order, because if you don't, it's kind of hard to follow. I skipped one and went to the next, then went back to the one I skipped and got lost until I got through the next 2 books.Anyways, I thought they were incredible and thought I'd tell you guys about them in case you wanted to check 'em out.


----------

